# Fuming [emoji35][emoji35][emoji35]



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Driving home tonight got caught in match traffic. Local scumbags decided to launch rocks and stones at cars from the safety of a pitch black grassy area to the side of the carriageway. Brave little soldiers aren't they? Makes me so happy to go to work to hand over hard earned taxes so scumbags can continue to bread an everlasting cycle of knuckledraggers. Rant partly over 

Couple of thuds on mine and just knew there would be damage 

Had the car less than 3 weeks as well 

Anybody have any idea from these pics whether this is likely to be a PDR job? I'm guessing it literally couldn't be in a worse area of the car? If it is a possible PDR job any ballpark figures? Any recommendations for in and around the Merseyside area?





























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Just looking at those, they look like they will need painting so not a PDR job by the looks of it. Sorry


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

You'd be better off taking the pictures from a meter away, as it's hard to see what panel it's on. 

Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Needs paint bud little  scumbags


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Sicskate said:


> You'd be better off taking the pictures from a meter away, as it's hard to see what panel it's on.
> 
> Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


Would help wouldn't it? 










F31 BMW


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Dirty little ******. 

That's going to need a visit to the bodyshop.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Gutted for you mate, hope you manage to sort it...

Think Kerr pretty much summed them up...


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Gutted for you Mike.

It's a paint job, claim it on the insurance to get it done right pal.


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

Horrible *******s. Hope you get it sorted 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Well that's me chuffed to bits, thinking I'm jinxed with this car 

Alloy damage from a pothole and now bodyshop for the paintwork 

So inevitable question of any recommendations for good bodyshop in Merseyside?

Treat me as an idiot when it comes to this and you won't be far wrong. How big a job is this?To get the best out of any repair how far up/down will they need to go to blend?Realistically how good a repair can I expect given where it is on the bodywork?

Any specific questions I need to be asking the bodyshop?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

I have been here before gutted for you I feel your pain, I was lucky to eventual get the guy that did it and his mum made him pay up.
I'm sorry to say it's a paint job unfortunately


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Derekh929 said:


> I have been here before gutted for you I feel your pain, I was lucky to eventual get the guy that did it and his mum made him pay up.
> 
> I'm sorry to say it's a paint job unfortunately


No chance here Derek, faceless scally hoodies. Utter winnet.

I'm told fireworks were being let off at traffic yesterday from the same area.

I should have thought on and tried to go another way, but after 11 hours out the house at work you just want to get home don't you?


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

nbray67 said:


> Gutted for you Mike.
> 
> It's a paint job, claim it on the insurance to get it done right pal.


Will get prices first but if anybody wants to really make my evening and give me ballpark I'd be grateful.

Was a fair jump in premium to move over into this. Don't want to be adding to the inevitable price hike given the reason for having to replace was a write off accident


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Yeah, as above it'll be a bodyshop job. 

Luckily, it will be an easy local repair & paint, so no blending needed. 

Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Sicskate said:


> Yeah, as above it'll be a bodyshop job.
> 
> Luckily, it will be an easy local repair & paint, so no blending needed.
> 
> Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


That's about the best news I've had all day. Thank you


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

What  ! I feel for you. So utterly pointless!

Peter


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Fentum said:


> What  ! I feel for you. So utterly pointless!
> 
> Peter


Is rather 

I'm just worried that I spend good money and put it right and it will happen again. That part of the City seems utterly lawless.

101 attitude was well it was Mischief Night last night 

Just seems scumbags are getting scummier year on year and nothing to check that.

Anyway, onwards and upwards will start hitting bodyshop ASAP and get things back to normal. I'll get over myself


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

It's just incredible that mindless incidents like this happen. I sincerely hope you get it sorted to a perfect standard, chum. 

I also hope that karma works it's magic. 

Cooks


----------

